# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Jeu des Allumettes [Sources]

## jca

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Jeu des Allumettes.

Programme permettant de jouer au jeu des Allumettes (ou jeu de Nim). Le joueur qui prend la dernire a perdu.


Tlchargez l'excutable
 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

